# My new sailboat, El Toro?



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

For a long time I have wanted a sailing dinghy. 
Yesterday i bought an EL TORO. 
and while that is great and all it is not 100% complete. Namely, it has no rigging, and a bad sail. Where can i get a sailing diagram, so i can rig it properly? also, is there a place that sells sails just for this racing class?
thanks.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to Sailnet Union Pacific.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Seaduction said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Union Pacific.


thank you, glad to be here. seems a lot less inflammatory then CF


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

if you post pics I can help out with whats missiing, Im used to the euro version the OPTIMIST which is the same hull but not with a marconi rig

in essence the el toro is much simpler to handle and raise sail etc...

post pics Id be glad to help

they are great little boats and are a perfect dinghy for the mothership in fact Ill be building one soon or similar to act as a liferaft with sail rig for my islander 36

cheers


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

as soon as i have them, i will post them. It is our new dinghy. I wanted to sail for fun, but now i may do a few fun races when i find them. It needs a lot of work, got it for $50.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

not bad at all! jajaja thats a deal

sails look on craigslist or ebay...dont have to buy new sheets, ebay too, or use whatever looks nice at the hardware store...again you dont have to get all crazy...Ive seen plenty of el toros rigged with chromed pulleys bought at hardware stores too

pay attention to rudder attachment too

the hull needs t be looked at at the trunk where the daggerboard goes to make sure it doesnt leak...there is a rubber flap on each side that needs to be there or else downwing you will get a gusher!

other than that its a dream of a boat to sail and learn on

I had 2 friends, the goodman brothers in stockton california who raced them extensively, as teenagers...one was national champ once

great boats in any case!


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

I am not sure of your class. I have an FJ. Intensity sails seems to have the best market price for the FJ. Again, I do not know if they can do anything for you. 
best wishes, Lou


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> For a long time I have wanted a sailing dinghy.
> Yesterday i bought an EL TORO.
> and while that is great and all it is not 100% complete. Namely, it has no rigging, and a bad sail. Where can i get a sailing diagram, so i can rig it properly? also, is there a place that sells sails just for this racing class?
> thanks.


The El Torro is a great little boat that came about as a result of a bullshoot session at the Richmond Yacht Club (hence the shovel logo) in the late 1930's. We had one as a dinghy on our Rhodes Reliant in the early 70's. For information on the boats see (click on) EL TORO sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com . For help with the boat, parts sources etc. see (click on) ETIYRA- El Toro International Yacht Racing Association


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

after fixing it up, and you get good, you can do the "across the bay" solo in san francisco for some real fun! jajaja


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

first photo of our new skiff, i will drag it to the yacht today maybe.


----------



## jrcanoe (Dec 5, 2013)

I did a search and saw many new sails for about 450$. When i was looking for an extra sail for my mac dinghy I saw a used main that might work for you at Atlantic sail traders for 210$ stock # 43563 and Intensity sells a new sabot sail for 150$


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

It's basically the SF Bay Area version of the US Sabot, so while there weren't a lot of El Toro's out there, you can rig it identical to a sabot, which have plenty of info on the internet.

I've been patiently waiting to get a Sabot or El Toro, with oars and a sail and use it as a dinghy and for a couple hours fun on hot days. 

So anything you find on Sabots can be used for El Toro's, check craigslists in Los Angeles, Orange County, and San Diego and you will find just sails for sale, and they would probably ship them to you.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> thank you, glad to be here. seems a lot less inflammatory then CF


Never ask a question there between 3:30 and 4: 30 pm. They get really cranky if they miss the early bird senior's special.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sabot sailing kit. Sail, mast, boom, dagger boards, tiller, rudder.

or just

SABOT SAIL BOAT SAIL


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

Where are you located? I think I have around here a rudder and maybe a daggerboard. Not sure what happened to the sail, but haven't seen it in years.

The Opti hull is not the same. Opti has a flat bottom, no keel, only a good rocker. El Toro is maybe 4 inches longer, and has a slight V to the bottom.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

You got lucky. I had to pay $99 for mine. It came with everything but the sail. National Sail Supply made a brand new sail for me for less than I was able to find any used ones. The quality is excellent, and they didn't charge extra to make it in tanbark to match the "mother ship."

I added oarlocks but, to quote another Sailnetter, it "rows like a bowling ball."
So I added a good sized skeg to keep her tracking fairly straight. I suppose that makes her no longer class legal for racing but there isn't any El Toro racing here in Minneapolis anyway. I used Sunbrella covered pool noodles for a rub rail and added 3 Optmist air bags for flotation in case of capsize. I also painted the bottom with several coats of epoxy mixed with graphite powder to keep it from scratching so easily and to make it slippery so it slides down my homemade launching ramp easily.

We originally named her Myrtle (as in turtle) but my grandson thought that was too wimpy so we changed the name to Dos Equis.


From El Toro and Mirror Dinghies


From El Toro and Mirror Dinghies


From El Toro and Mirror Dinghies


From El Toro and Mirror Dinghies


From El Toro and Mirror Dinghies


----------

